# HGH Laws?



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Is the law regarding possesion / obtaining HgH in the Uk the same as AAS?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just taken a look on the Home Office website (schedule of all drugs and their class) and it's not listed. However, that doesn't mean it's legal.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH is a prescription med and is covered by the law for prescription meds


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

what is the law for prescription meds?, sounds a lot more lax than for a class C, specifically importation, say i went to Mexico for example


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is against the law to have a prescription med in your possession without the prescription....


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

so if the police search your house and find tamoxifen your breaking the law, and can be arrested? this is confusing i thought its ok for personal use.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i never said that i just said they are a prescription med and it is against the law to have a prescription only drug without the prescription....mind you if the police are searching your house you have more to be worried about than a box of tamoxifen...


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

As i know, HGH was added to the 3rd class list recently.


----------

